# Working Hours



## ironguy321 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got my EMT-B cert. and was wondering what kind of hours you guys worked? When I did my ride outs with a private company, they had 8,12,16,and 24 hours shifts starting at all kinds of hours (the weridest was 3am to 3pm). Just wondering if this was a set thing for all companies or if everyone was different. Also, am I right in assuming new guy gets night hours?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2008)

ironguy321 said:


> I just got my EMT-B cert. and was wondering what kind of hours you guys worked? When I did my ride outs with a private company, they had 8,12,16,and 24 hours shifts starting at all kinds of hours (the weridest was 3am to 3pm). Just wondering if this was a set thing for all companies or if everyone was different. Also, am I right in assuming new guy gets night hours?



It's different with each company, and sometimes different at different locations in the same company.  For example, I work for a private transport service.  We have 12, 24, 36, and 48 hour shifts and which one you get depends upon your request and how far away you live (those of us that live farther away get the longer shifts).

Seniority may or may not play a factor in your shift assignment, but don't assume you'll get the night shift.  A lot of people I know like the night shift because we're not as busy.


----------



## mdtaylor (Jan 3, 2008)

In our service the paid personnel 'bids' on shifts. We have 12 or 24 hour shifts, AND, they bid on posts as well. Seniority gets first dibs and it goes down from there.

Before you take a job be sure you understand the process.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 3, 2008)

my company has 8 12 16 and 24 hr shifts and while seniority does play a part in who gets assinged to them, its a small part. for example, i walked in off the street and got a 16 and a 24.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 3, 2008)

I live in the lower middle Southwest U.S. the general working hours are like others described. Most work 24 hr (usually modified Kelly shift) larger areas work 12 and only one service that I know of work 8 hr. shift (they have always worked that, since conception). 

Hopefully, with the new studies of sleep deprivation EMS will get out of the 24. Yes, my main reason to return to EMS and yes, I love 24; so I can have my 20 days off a month. Unfortunately, with the increased number of calls and increased responses generally in US, it is now become a endangerment to EMS personnel and to the patients, even in non metro areas....

R/r 911


----------



## disassociative (Jan 3, 2008)

Most around here in TN offer several options for full-time employees:

Typical 8 hours on (e.g. 7 am - 3 pm)

12 hour shifts (e.g. 7 am - 7 pm)

24 on 48 off (e.g. 6 am tuesday - 7 am wednesday, thurs off, fri off)

It all depends on location, really. I know that CAMTS requires that personnel of accredited flight services meet a sleep minimum, which is to be uninterrupted(e.g. no on call shifts at other services).


----------



## Grady_emt (Jan 3, 2008)

We have many combinations of 8, 10, 12, 13.3hr shifts.

There are straight 8's (five)
Split 8's and 12's (two each)
Four 10's
Three 13.3's

Daywatch Units come in at 0430-1750, 0530-0650, 0600-1800, 0630-1630, 0700-1500, 0830-2030, 1030-0000, 1130-0100, 

Night Watch units come up 1500-2300/0420, 1630-0550, 1730-0650, 1800-0600, 1830-0430, 1900-0300, 2030-0830


----------



## MMiz (Jan 3, 2008)

At my private service you would bid on shifts.  ALS had 10 hour and BLS had 12 hour set shifts, though you could work a double shift.

Though we were a small service (only 25 or so units), ALS and BLS ran:

4 AM start
5:30 AM start
7:00 AM start
9:00 AM start
10 AM start
Noon start
5:30 PM start
7:30 PM start
9:00 PM start

It was the same at most privates I know of in the area.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm curious, those who run 24hr shifts, how many calls in a typical shift?  Hubby works for a civil department that runs 24 hour shifts and they are running an average of 12 - 15 calls per shift.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 5, 2008)

9 Stations with 24 hour shifts plus 4 peak trucks (3 day and 1 night), 1 on 3 off, usually run between 12-18 calls per shift depending on the district...............


----------



## basic (Jan 7, 2008)

so one those 12+ hour shifts, is it like being a firefighter? meaning you get to go back to a house/base/station and rest, eat, drink, sleep?  or do you post up for 24 hours and sleep in the ambulance?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Usually, if you are assigned 12 that means you are busy. You are probably assigned a district or are shifting around different areas from "peak times" and are inside the truck all 12. 

Most employers do not hire one to "sleep" or lounge around anymore. Even 24 hour shifts has been under fire due to the number of calls and lack of sleep. 

Personally I love 24 hr shifts due to the number of days off, but even in my rural urban area we are becoming too busy for them. I look for the FWLB to step in & abolish them after the numerous studies of sleep deprivation studies, have proven how harmful they are. 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2008)

At the ambulance company that I worked for (suburban interfacility with 60-70k calls/year including a large number SNF ->ER calls) was mostly staffed with 12 hour cars that were supplemented with a handful of 24 hour cars. The 24 hour cars were assigned to a motel room where they could go between calls. I think it is important to note that the company had no crazy restrictions like limiting sleep time between x hours of the day.  

The 12's were assigned "charlie" spots around the county. The crews are allowed some leeway for where they are allowed to post (stay in the general area, freeways could stretch this area out a bit) instead of it being a strict "be at this intersection/address". Some of these were great (one spot could be stretched to the beach. Several where near malls, best buys (demo games, movies playing on the TVs for the win), etc.) while others were a pain (2-3 mediocre fast food establishments with no "entertainment" options. 

From what I understand of fire station life, no this is not like the fire service. Not even the 24's had anything near a full kitchen like a fire station and it was strictly a shift work layout. Our schedules did not change from week to week like a kelly schedule, so if you were scheduled to work M, W, F, then you worked M, W, F every week.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 29, 2008)

well in my town, we have one pair of EMT's one basic and one medic or critical care on everyday, 0600-1800 and on thursdays we have 2 crews :huh: because last year thursdays were the busiest days...anyways once 1800 hits...its vollie crew 1800-0600...if they show up...


----------



## Alexakat (Jan 29, 2008)

I run w/a volunteer 911 agency.  We run 12 hours shifts weeknights 6p - 6a,  (until 7a on the weekends) or day shift on the weekends 7a-6p (& holidays).  A paid crew staffs weekdays from 6a-6p.

We stay at the station & "bunk down".  Our average is about 6 calls per night, but lately it's been a little slower than normal.

As active members, we are expected to pull 3 12-hours shifts per month.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 30, 2008)

My private EMS service would stick is in a unit for 12-24 hours with an expectation that we wouldn't sleep.  During the day units were either running calls or moving around to different "posts" around the county.  A "post" consisted of a street intersection.  In order to be considered "posted" a unit would need to be within 1/2 a mile of that location.

There were times when I'd be sent to Post A, arrive, get sent to Post B, arrive, get sent back to Post A, arrive, get sent to Post C, arrive, and then get sent back to Post A.  It was frustrating, but it was part of the job.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah, good old System Status Management. It's one of those things that looks good on paper but sucks in reality. 

Hint: If you get posted, Target, Best Buy, and Circuit City are your friends. There's nothing like spending a few hours watching a movie or playing demo games while getting paid.


----------

